# Small Speakers/Mid-Size Room - any Suggestions??



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

OK, here is the challenge should you choose to accept it. :help: I am looking for a "wife friendly" HTIB system for my living room (who isn't). I have a basement dedicated HT room (work in progress), however in an effort to show my wife how much better everything is in surround sound stereo I would like to put in a quality HTIB upstairs. 

Here is what I am working with:
Television: Wall mounted Sony 52" xbr4 (LCD)
Speaker Prewire: 5.1 system prewire with single junction box access in the ceiling joists (speakers hang from ceiling) and banana plug inputs on side wall.
Room Dimension: Width-15' Length-18' Ceiling Height-9' 
Room description: Hardwood floors with large area rug, back of living room (where rear speakers would hang from ceiling) opens to kitchen (another 20' to length of room)

There are certain criteria I have in mind:
1. The functionality of the system must be *seamless*. Similar to turning on a TV and watching.
2. The speakers should be small and inconspicuous. If at all possible they would be white to match ceiling color. Subwoofer size is not an issue since it will be tucked away.
3. Inputs for digital cable and DVD/BD or built in DVD/BD. 
4. Speakers *must* be small enough to mount to single junction box prewire's hanging from ceiling.
5. Price range <$3000.
6. Great sound for both television and the occasional movie, some music (mostly background music)

With all that in mind, I have been looking at the Bose systems (Lifestyle 38 or v30), but I have some friends that have them and I am less than impressed (in home vs at the bose store). I did see that Sony has a new BDV-IS1000 system (integrated BD player) coming out in October (about $1000), but I have heard mixed reviews on their "golfball size" speakers and have been disappointed with in store demo's (have not heard them in the home).
:whew: Whew!!!
I guess that is everything I can think of. Does anybody have any input on the above mentioned HTIB's or know of anything in the price range that is better?
Thanks for the Help!!!!!
Jesi


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you set on getting a HTIB system? for under $3000 you can find several speaker packages that will do a far better job for starters, get yourself an Onkyo 806 receiver.
For speakers have a look at SVSound they have some great packages including a sub that will blow your socks off.
If you must go with a HTIB system the only one I recomend is the Onkyo HT_S990

Stay away from Bose at all costs they are NOT worth the money you pay!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Take a look at this  Onkyo systems  another option is  RBH CT serie 5.1  :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I should also add that if you must go with small speakers the only ones that apparently sound fairly good are ones from Orb Audio but most cube or small sattalite speakers systems simply dont have any low mids to them at all so the so called sub has to drive the frequencies all the way form 400Hz down to 60Hz (they do not go lower) and really sound terrible.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> ... most cube or small sattalite speakers systems simply dont have any low mids to them at all so the so called sub has to drive the frequencies all the way form 400Hz down to 60Hz (they do not go lower) and really sound terrible.


In that case ... maybe some inwall-inceiling speakers are the best option, Right??? :yes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!! There are some great options there!! I am not fully opposed to going with a non-HTIB system, however I need to ensure that the easy functionality is there with the receiver. 
I think the HT-S990 speakers are a bit too large to hang from the ceiling (one of the design criteria). Some of the other Onkyo sets look good and the orbs are really cool!
I guess I feel kind of foolish :duh: but I never thought of in ceiling speakers!! I will search the forum for areas to learn more about them. :reading:
Thanks for the input!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JesiJames said:


> I guess I feel kind of foolish :duh: but I never thought of in ceiling speakers!! I will search the forum for areas to learn more about them. :reading: ...


Feel free to ask anything ... that's why we're here at the forum, to help each other :yes:

Like Tony said ... most small speakers won't play the lower frequencies (if you're lucky maybe from 100Hz to 20KHz; except the Onkyo's that play from 60Hz and above); maybe the in-walls/in-ceilings will be a better option :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the only issue with in wall/in ceiling speakers is that to get anything decent you have to spend lots of cash probably twice as much as good quality bookshelves. the other problem with in wall/ceiling speakers is that they tend to be very directional and unless your placement is ideal they wont fill the space with sound properly.

I should also add that almost all HTIB systems lack HDMI inputs so adding a BluRay player in the future can be a pain as you will loose all the newest audio formats.
Most receivers are easy to hook up so dont let that be a deterrent in going away from the HTIB idea.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> the only issue with in wall/in ceiling speakers is that to get anything decent you have to spend lots of cash probably twice as much as good quality bookshelves. the other problem with in wall/ceiling speakers is that they tend to be very directional and unless your placement is ideal they wont fill the space with sound properly....


Do you think he can get something decent with $3000 (I think that's his budget) :yes:

What about the in-wall/in-ceiling with the swivel tweeter??? ... Would that help??? :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Do you think he can get something decent with $3000 (I think that's his budget) :yes:
> 
> What about the in-wall/in-ceiling with the swivel tweeter??? ... Would that help??? :huh:


Yes, to both questions. But I still think that in walls/ceiling are not the best way to go. any bookshelf speaker can be hung as long as the anchor is string enough, if its attached to a beam there would be no issue. My surrounds weigh 50lbs each and I have the side ones attached to the wall using brackets without any problems and the back ones on swivel shelve brackets suspended from the ceiling.


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not going to suggest speakers or a reciver or sub. I am going to make 1 suggestion that should enable you forget the HTIB and satisfy the ease of use factor. Buy a Harmony remote. This is the #1 peice of equipment (for only about $100!) that turns cranky "this home theatre is too complicated" people into people who simply watch and enjoy. All it takes is a little effort on your part to go to the web program the activites and tah dah. My wife is a total technophobe but by pushing the watch TV button the projector turns on, goes to right input, AVR turns on goes to right input cable box turnsd on and all she needs to do it change channels and voume. Want to watch a movie? Push watch movie open DVD player insert movie off you go. When done press off and everything turns off. **** a couple of times the juds were in front of something and something didn't turn on right. She pushed help and it lead her through step by step to fix what was wrong. 
So in summary go get one of these things and then spend the other 2900 of your budget on a very nice setup (well maybe 2800 and 100 for some white paint becuase most speakers don't come in white.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks all for the suggestions :bigsmile: I have quite a bit of research to do. I also enjoy the harmony remote. I have an 880, which my wife does use, but for some reason it does not sit well on the charger so it gets drained every few days.

The hardest part for our living room is going to be getting the sound while maintaining a relatively "speaker free" environment. While I have a dedicated room which I can place towers and hang surrounds on the wall, I would like some surround speakers in the living room that are relatively inconspicuous. 

Thanks again for all the help!!!


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

I think if someone wants to be so insistent that speakers be inconspicuous they should up your budget to make your job easier. :bigsmile:

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/speakers/1966/thiel-powerpoint-12-ceiling-speaker-system.html


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

It should never matter how the entertainment center looks.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll second a couple of previous suggestions, Onkyo receiver, RBH CT Series and a Harmony remote. :T


----------

